

Design by code - Why Android doesn't need a WYSIWIG editor - kgutteridge
http://designbycode.tumblr.com/post/1079612795/why-dont-wysiwyg-android

======
NumberFiveAlive
Boy, I sure agree with everything he says in principle. I certainly prefer to
do layout work directly in the XML where possible. But I can't help but wonder
if this approach will hamper the Android Market ecosystem. How many great
designers out there can work directly in XML? I know there are quite a few,
but how many people are they excluding that could otherwise put out some great
apps for the market? The flip side of the coin is maybe it's better to exclude
shops that can't work directly in the XML because that will increase the
quality of the apps available. Interesting.

